# Ford Focus ST: tangerine scream heavy enhancement



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bit of an emergency detail pre show. This car had had quite a bit of work done and was in desperate need of a tidy up. I had 2 days to do the best that i could. Plan was to concentrate on bodywork, anything else was a bonus.

In the surgery

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This was the type of stuff that was all over the repaired areas

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After wool

DSC_0023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0025 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After wool

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0029 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After wool

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

50/50 on sills

DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Black pillar correction

DSC_0038 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

During

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After (compounding)

DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The whole car was refined, including pillars etc

DSC_0043 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then blackfire wet diamond applied (thanks motorgeek). Amazing at adding wetness and amping flake pop

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And buffed

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Close up

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As you can see, flake and curves are accentuated

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And for a change the sun was out for a little while whilst waiting for it to be picked up, so grabbed some nice shots of how it changes appearance

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work.

Stunning colour


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great job that colour has a real pop to it


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice one Matt, spookily i have put this car in this colour on my next car short list.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Brighter than the sun! Good work.:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

good work,is it a different approach to doing the pillars then the car its self


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lovely work mate :thumb: never been a fan of the colour, but you may have just changed my mind


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Great work. :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice work. Reg plate editing needs some work though haha


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Never disappointed Matt  amazing work as always fella. That Airtec intercooler gives the game away a bit - running good numbers do you know?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've always liked that colour, and what you've done to it makes me like it even more!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simz said:


> Nice one Matt, spookily i have put this car in this colour on my next car short list.


It surprised me Si. Ive done a couple of the new RS's and really didn't like them, this was a better "package" and the colour is amazing



tightlines said:


> good work,is it a different approach to doing the pillars then the car its self


If they are the gloss ones, yes i don't treat them any differently really



AS_BO said:


> Never disappointed Matt  amazing work as always fella. That Airtec intercooler gives the game away a bit - running good numbers do you know?


Honestly no idea but i know its been messed with a bit. So i assume its a bit more tasty than normal yes. Sounds good too


----------



## Fraggle... (Jun 1, 2014)

Beautiful job!!

Soooooo badly want a tangerine with black pack :argie:


----------



## abby606 (Nov 13, 2015)

Great work, what's your technique for dealing with the black pillars? Did you wax/seal them after?

Need to tackle them on my car and I'm worried I'll mess them up!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Brilliant job & finish mate. Cracking flake pop on those pics


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh my, that's gorgeous! :argie:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Wow. Cracking job.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Cracking job there, and I love the lights in the "surgery", just a quick question regarding the black glass pillars, what did you use to get them upto what the image shows below, I have the same problem and mine doesn't seem to polish out.


stangalang said:


> After (compounding)
> 
> DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice turnaround Matt, did you use a wool pad on those B pillars....lovely job.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

abby606 said:


> Great work, what's your technique for dealing with the black pillars? Did you wax/seal them after?
> 
> Need to tackle them on my car and I'm worried I'll mess them up!





Scotty Pro said:


> Cracking job there, and I love the lights in the "surgery", just a quick question regarding the black glass pillars, what did you use to get them upto what the image shows below, I have the same problem and mine doesn't seem to polish out.





camerashy said:


> Nice turnaround Matt, did you use a wool pad on those B pillars....lovely job.


I used foam pads, compounding and finishing. Very plush microfibres and a tender touch


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is possibly the most beautiful looking colour i have seen on here.

your work is amazing


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

great job - much over looked colour


----------



## Caraman (Aug 9, 2007)

Stellar work, the flake pop is incredible. I've yet to see this paint color here state-side, it certainly draws attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Simply stunning


----------

